# Need help w/ info for "pollenators" presentation



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I've been asked to do a presentation on Pollinators at my National Park in mid-April. Papa is making a portable observation hive for me, and I have a pollination "activity" which we do with school groups (though I afraid it won't go over well with a "we're on vacation" crowd). I'm bringing a honeybee hive, and trying to whip together an ol' beegum for the old timers to see.

I'm looking for ways to encourage alternative pollinators for those not wanting to get into honeybees. Also, I want to touch on the ideas of native pollinators and the plants that honeybees Don't pollinate. 

I could use help! Since I don't have a budget for this, I'm interested in buying books, but can't right now. I'm hoping to make a mason bee house. I've seen plans for the bumble bee but don't know anything about them or the purpose of the complicated house. 

Any links, guidance, advice would be great. This will be my first ever formal presentation on bees.


----------

